# If the cap fits.



## Encolpius

Zdravím! Hledal jsem český ekvivalent anglického idiomu if the cap fits wear it. Ve slovníku jsem si našel překlad Co sis navařil, tak si to taky sněz. Tak nevím, mně se ten překlad nějak nezdá. Chci říct, že kritiku by si na sebe měl vzít jen ten, koho se to opravdu týká. Jak byste to řekli česky? Není to třeba potrefená husa se vždycky ozve? Němci říkají Wem die Jacke passt.. Díky moc.


----------



## Interfector

To s tou potrefenou husou se mi tam moc nezdá. Použil bych spíš "Co sis nadrobil, to si i sněz" a když se to té osoby netýká, tak "Co si nadrobil, to ať si sní."


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím! Hledal jsem český ekvivalent anglického idiomu if the cap fits wear it. Ve slovníku jsem si našel překlad Co sis navařil, (tak) to si taky sněz. Tak nevím, mně se ten překlad nějak nezdá.


Souhlasím, to má trochu jiný význam.



> Chci říct, že kritiku by si na sebe měl vzít jen ten, koho se to opravdu týká. Jak byste to řekli česky? Není to třeba potrefená husa se vždycky ozve?


To už je lepší, ale i tak se mi zdá, že to není přesné. Anglický originál ponechává určitý prostor pro zpochybnění opačné implikace, ale „potrefená husa“ už asi vinu implicitně obsahuje.

Já bych to přeložil jako „pro pravdu se každý zlobí“.



> Němci říkají Wem die Jacke passt.. Díky moc.


Tady bych se vydal spíše francouzskou cestou. Jako překlad anglického „if the cap fits…“ jsem našel „il n'y a que la vérité qui blesse“. (Přiznávám, toto jsem dodal jen z čiré zlomyslnosti, abych podpořil svůj český překlad. )


----------



## Garin

Kdo si co navařil/nadrobil, to ať si sní.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ve slovníku jsem našla: Potrefená husa nejvíc kejhá, anebo zloděj se sám prozradí. Zní to dost divně. Nicméně, tady je definice.
*If the cap fits (wear it).*  (_British, American & Australian_) _also_ *If the hat/shoe fits (wear it).* (_American_) something that you say to tell someone that if they are guilty of something bad, they should accept criticism _Look, I didn't say who was to blame for this mess - but if the cap fits, wear it._


----------



## Encolpius

Mám pocit, že prostě český ekvivalent není.


----------

